# Picture of my buck



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a picture of the buck I got on the 18th of November. This is the best buck that I have taken. It was pretty exciting.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

How did you get him?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i see a GUN... what state are u in...i thought gun season starts mon in ohio??


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

never mind i see a CROSSBOW now that i took a second look! nice BUCK!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice deer

Man this sight is killing me with the poacher hunt. No its good to keep an eye open. 
It is just funny after seeing it for a year. Like on a fish post the fist questions are not when and where you caught it, they are was it legal and did you throw it back???
Thats why i like hunting, you guys wont get mad at me when you find out i didnt throw it back lol. 
Wave not directed towards you, just a joke.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Outstanding deer and great photo. Gets my nomination for the deer contest!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice Buck man.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like a Horton Dakota? nice buck!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice buck! I havent missed one like that in a couple years! My old man made me a plac with the empty shells!


----------



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

King,

I got him with my Horton Dakota. It was the least expensive xbow at that time and I think it was discontinued at the time I bought it. I've shot five bucks with it. So far I have not missed a shot with it. Maybe because I haven't had to shoot more that 17 yard at any of them. 

This one was the second buck to come into me that afternoon. The first one walked from my right to left about three yards behind my tree. About an hour later this buck was heading east about 75 yards away. I grunted a couple of times and he came right to me. I had to wait 'till it walked past me to get a good quartering away shot. It stopped about two yards behind my tree. I could look down to my right and see it's butt and down to the left and see his antlers. He finally got about ten yards from me and I shot. It went about 50 yards and stopped. It looked around a little then stumbled sideways and dropped. I could see him the whole time. So, I was sure that I got him. No tracking needed. I found that I had cut the top of his heart open. 
It was pretty exciting for me.


----------

